# Lamborghini champion service manual



## walczaklu (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome.
Looking for repair manual for the tractor Lamborghini champion 135
Where can I buy it?
what is the twin Deutz?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you looked in eBay yet? That would be as good if starting point as I can think


----------



## walczaklu (Jun 12, 2013)

It's not on eBay...


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

K, I'm outa ideas then


----------



## walczaklu (Jun 12, 2013)

The service said that no instructions were produced for this tractor ...

Maybe Same Deutz ... What tractor is derived, a twin?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://sudoremont.com.ua/english/katalog/ag_lamborghini/lamborg-11.htm ..Welcome to the Forum!..walczaklu.. Try this one.


----------

